# My newest bobcat mount!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my little female colorado cat from 2010. Cole over at Timberland Taxidermy just finished her.

Before......


















After.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris, that's a top quality looking mount and a beautiful cat!! Congratulations!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut, that she is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome mount Chris.

I remember when you got her. Is that 10 or 12 lb test line you used ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow !!! She is a pretty Gal-----Those western kittys sure makes ours look plain-----They avg $645 and topped at $1700 on the last FHA sale-now I see WHY---nice kitty Chris--------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great Chris!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*Very nice, congrats.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I only have one negative thing to say about this mount Chris....i think that it will clash with the paint on your walls....or not fit your Tile coffee table decor...but on the positive side I have a spot that it would look good in. My paint would actually not detract from its beauty and would thereby enhance its overall look...I mean really ! ! I just want to do the mount justice.

Your friend,
Don


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice mount Chris.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Real pretty cat and a very nice mount.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

beautiful mount man


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Real nice mount Chris, dont let Don make it look better. Shooting at a mount just makes it holey--not better looking


----------



## skintbackhc (Jan 12, 2012)

love it. man those spots look cool. i'm waiting on one now that should be ready in July and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. He did a great job on the eyes.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Great mount , so life like . Hope mine looks that good , I chose roughly the same pose , great minds must think alike .. lol.


----------



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice looking mount!


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

very nice looking i hope mine looks as good. i also might need to drop mine off.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one sweet looking mount Chris ! Don't listen to Don, next thing he'll be telling you that turtlenecks and sandals with socks are in....LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

that sounds like Michigan wear Tom !

i was gonna put a plaque up under it, giving credit to my friend....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I figured if you giving decorating tips you'd probably be giving fashion ones too.....LOL


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

bones44 said:


> That is one sweet looking mount Chris ! Don't listen to Don, next thing he'll be telling you that turtlenecks and sandals with socks are in....LMAO


 You meant they're NOT ??


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mount, Cole does a great job on small mammals.


----------

